# Welchen CPU Kühler



## ich558 (24. Mai 2009)

*Welchen CPU Kühler*

Hallo Community!
Da ich mich noch nie ersthaft mit Kühlmoethoden beschäftigt habe bitte ich nun euch um Rat
Also mein e6700 läuft zur Zeit mir 3,2Ghz und erreicht unter Last 55°!
Da ich aber in absehbarer Zeit ihn noch etwas höher laufen lasse, möchte ich gerne meinen Standartkühler gegen einen andern, besseren evtl. leiseren (jedenfalls nicht lauter als der Standart^^), austauschen.
Wie schon gesagt habe ich kein Ahnung welchen ich nehmen soll und möchte gerne von euch einige gute Möglichkeiten angeboten bekommen

Board ist ein Ausu P5B mit Sockel 775. Preislich soll er Kühler nicht mehr als 20€ kosten.
Thx im Voraus


----------



## marwo (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Nicht mehr als 20 € wird schwierig für einen guten Kühler.

Für etwas mehr kriegst du z.B den 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCKC-1000 Kama Cross

oder diesen

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek Scorpion HDT-S1283 Heatpipe Cooler - 120mm

Ab 30 € hast du deutlich mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten zwischen diversen Alternativen.

z.B von Scythe 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCNJ-2000 Ninja 2

oder

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Scythe » Scythe SCZP-1000 Zipang

Hoffe ich konnte dir eine kleine Hilfe geben.Wenn nich einfach Fragen stellen


----------



## Ahab (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

ja also wenns was mitn bisschen power sein soll, sollten es schon 30 euro sein. der kama cross ist gut, hat aber kein allzu großes kühlpotential, dafür isser schön leise  mitn bisschen geschicklichkeit findest du vllt auch nen scythe mugen im raum von 30 euro. seit der mugen 2 raus is is der ordentlich im preis gefallen, und kräftig isser definitiv 
was hast du denn derzeit fürn kühler? E6700 bei 3,2 ghz mit 55° unter volllast klingt iwie nich nach intel boxed lüfter


----------



## Mr_Lachgas (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

das wird gar nicht schwierig!
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Cooler Master » Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 - Intel/AMD

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Sharkoon » Sharkoon Silent Eagle CPU-Kühler

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek HDT-S963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm

letzteren habe ich auf einem Intel Q9550 verbaut
cpu kommt unter last nicht über 45°C


----------



## marwo (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

@ Ahab: das mit den 55° kann durchaus Stimmen wenn der Lüfter verdreckt ist. 

Darum Frage an ich558: Hast du den Kühler mal abgesaugt? 
[die Frage nicht Böse nehmen]



Mr_Lachgas schrieb:


> das wird gar nicht schwierig!
> 
> 
> Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Xigmatek » Xigmatek HDT-S963 Heatpipe Cooler 92mm
> ...



Stimmt, den hab ich übersehen.

Dafür die anderen beiden mit Absicht,weil da sich die Temps nicht sehr stark verändern würden und sich die Aufrüstung "nicht lohnen" würde.


----------



## Ahab (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

ja. besser als der boxed kühler sind die alle. er will aber übertakten. schätze mal die 3,2 ghz hatter ohne spannungserhöhung hingekriegt. wenns mehr sein soll musser auf jeden fall noch was drauflegen. und dafür reichtn sharkoon silent eagle kühler bestimmt nich. ich denke der xigmatek stellt da die unterste grenze dar.
guck dir den mal an: 

Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel




gott bin ich langsam da postet einer vor mir xD ich meinte eig dass 55° unter last mit nem boxed kühler nich schlecht sind, bei 3,2 ghz ^^


----------



## marwo (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*



Ahab schrieb:


> guck dir den mal an:
> 
> Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel


 Ah,ein Klassiker 



Ahab schrieb:


> gott bin ich langsam da postet einer vor mir xD ich meinte eig dass 55° unter last mit nem boxed kühler nich schlecht sind, bei 3,2 ghz ^^



Aso, habs etwas falsch verstanden


Jetzt wo Ahab den Mugen "ausgegraben" hat , kriegst du eine Empfehlung für den von mir. Hab den Ähnlichen Andy Samurai und der kühlt Hervorragend [ E2160 @ 3 GHz 30° IDLE und ca 38° - 39° bei 3D Mark]


----------



## Ahab (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

ja berliner halt wa  ja den kann ich echt wärmstens empfehlen, hab ihn bei drei kumpels eingebaut, auf nem phenom x3 8750 be und nem 9850 be. keinerlei klagen. is kein maßstab, aber der HAT power


----------



## ich558 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Also die kühler sehen schon super aus^^ Ihr habt auch recht mit den 20€, mit 30€ wäre man wohl von Enttäuschungen verschont, wobei die caseking mit sehr gefallen xD
Was die Temps betrifft: 55 Grad sind zwar ok aber daführ laut der boxed kühler auch wie ein Gebläse nochdazu ist eine Gehäusewand offen um die Abwärme etwas besser zu beseitigen.
(kühler ist übrigens staubfrei^^)

Ps: bin ab Montag bis Freitag in Berlin (schulausflug juhuu) was heißt ich werde evtl nicht antworten derweilen
Pps: da von iPod aus gescheieben rechtschreibfehler nicht beachten xD


----------



## Ahab (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

na dann is ja alles klar xD mit geschlossenem gehäuse wärns wahrscheinlich auch keine 55 grad mehr ^^ kühler unter 20 euro sind keineswegs schlecht. nur, wenns ums übertakten geht sollte man schon nich am falschen ende sparen.


----------



## marwo (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*



ich558 schrieb:


> wobei der casking mit sehr gefällt xD


Der Caseking?xD *leicht irritiert* Fast alle Kühler wurde mit Caseking verlinkt,da das die Händlerseite ist 



ich558 schrieb:


> aber daführ laut der boxed kühler auch wie ein Gebläse


das kenn ich gut ,darum bei mir der Kühlerwechsel nach 3 Wochen Betrieb



ich558 schrieb:


> (kühler ist übrigens staubfrei^^)


sehr gut



ich558 schrieb:


> nochdazu ist eine Gehäusewand offen um die Abwärme etwas besser zu beseitigen.


 besser zu beseitigen. nicht unbedingt, der Luftstrom kommt meistens durch offene Gehäusewände "durcheinander", darum vielleicht auch die 55°. Wo hast du noch andere Lüfter im Gehäuse? [Bild?]

wenn du vorne einen hast der hineinbläst und hinten einen der herausbläst, dann wäre der Mugen eine nahe zu perfekte Ergänzung, da man mit etwas rumfummeln den Lüfter an allen seiten montieren kann und dadurch einen perfekten Luftstrom "beeinflussen" könnte.

edit: während ich noch schreibe "schließt" Ahab den Thread xD


----------



## ich558 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

So nach meiner Woche Berlin bin ich wieder da

Ich habe mich nun für diesen Kühler entschieden da ich nur gute Berichtet "ergooglete" Willkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel

Eine Frage habe ich noch. Wie läuft der Einbau ab? Alten Kühler rausdrehen und neuen reinklicken bzw. reindrehen, anschließen und fertig?


----------



## Intel*Bennz (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

jap...genauso laüft das ab...


----------



## ich558 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Dann werde ich das so machen
Thx an alle


----------



## eVoX (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Nach dem du den Kühler ausgebaut hast, musst du natürlich noch die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern.


----------



## ich558 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Ups!
Ich kann die alte nicht mehr erneut verwenden?
Heißt das ich muss extra eine Paste kaufen oder ist beim Kühler welche dabei?

EDIT: Habe jetzt erst gesehen das eine Paste dabei ist. Muss ich davor die gebrauchte entfernen und wenn ja wie?


----------



## eVoX (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Also ich verwende das hier Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Wärmeleitpaste & Pads » Arctic Silver ArctiClean 30+30ml

Das kannst dir mal angucken
Was nehmt ihr zum CPU/GPU reinigen? - AwardFabrik - Forum


----------



## Ahab (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

zum entfernen reicht im schlimmsten fall n einfachet taschentuch ^^ aber schön sauber wirds auch mit feuerzeugbenzin oder nagellackentferner (von mutti oder freundin   )


----------



## ich558 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Also wie ich sehe reicht es nicht einfach nur neu über alt zu pinseln^^

Bei dem Kühler steht ja dabei für Sockel 775-heißt das er passt dann auch 100%ig auf mein 775 Board (Asus P5B)?


----------



## eVoX (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*



ich558 schrieb:


> Bei dem Kühler steht ja dabei für Sockel 775-heißt das er passt dann auch 100%ig auf mein 775 Board (Asus P5B)?



Wäre etwas blöd, wenn der das nicht tun würde, obwohl es da steht.


----------



## speedymike (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

naja, weil s775 drauf steht heisst das noch lange nicht dass er auf alle s775 boards passt. im falle des falles scheitert die montage aber an kühlkomponenten des mb (hohe northbridge bzw mosfetkühler). auf dein p5b passt der mugen aber sicher problemlos!


----------



## eVoX (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Hmm, ok ich hab mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt
Meinte natürlich das der bei ihn Problemlos passt


----------



## ich558 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

OK thx an alle
Wollte nur sicher gehen das auch alles passt wenn der Lüfter dann kommt.
Wegen der Kühlpaste nochmal- kann man auch neu über alt machen oder muss die CPU dringent gereinigt werden?


----------



## eVoX (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Es ist auf jeden Fall besser die alte Paste zu entfernen.
Wenn du die neue Paste aufträgst, nicht zu viel, den mehr ist nicht gleich besser, am besten sollte die Schicht dünn sein und gleichmäßig verteilt sein.


----------



## ich558 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

So nun weiß ich alles und morgen kann der Kühler dann bestellt werden
Thx nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben


----------



## seahawk (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Naja, mit dem Mugen hast Du Dir aber was vorgenommen. Mainboard ausbauen, Kühler montieren und verschrauben, Mainboard wieder einbauen.....

Natürlich ist der sehr leistungsstark, aber mit einem Kama Angle /z.B.) der auf Push-Pins setzt solltest Du das MB nicht demontieren müssen und erhälst bei 12V nicht wesentlich schlechtere Leistungswerte.


----------



## ich558 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

WTF
Warum Mainboard ausbauen? Kann man den nicht einfach reinstecken bzw. reinschrauben?
Könntest du mit einen anderen High-End Kühler entfehlen bei dem das geht pls!

Eigentlich sagt der Satz das Gegenteil zu deiner Behaubtung: _ Der gut durchdachte und zum Patent angemeldete Befestigungsmechanismus "VTMS" (Versatile Tool-Free Multiplatform System) ermöglicht es, den "Mugen" CPU Kühler ohne den Einsatz von Werkzeug zu befestigen._


----------



## seahawk (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Ja, sorry ich dachte es wäre der Mugen 2 gemeint. Der muss verschraubt werden. Wobei Du natürlich bedenken musst, dass der Mugen sehr groß ist und Du möglicherweise nur schwer an die Pins rankommst, so dass es nötig sein kann das MB zu demontieren. 
Außerdem hat der mitgelieferte Lüfter des Mugen 1 kein PWM. Dein Mainboard kann aber nur PWM Lüfter regeln. Der Lüfter des Mugen 1 läuft also immer mit 100% Drehzahl.


----------



## ich558 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Angenommen ich würde mir dann den Mugen 2 nehmen hätte ich dann die Probleme nicht?
Hier mal ein Bild meines MB wo er hin soll: Keine Ahnung warum das Bild so extrem unscharf ist! Vielleicht liegts am Handy^^


----------



## seahawk (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Schau mal hier: Bild Mainboardausbau nicht nötig, aber empfehlenswert (6/13) - ComputerBase

Da siehst Du, dass die Pins eben teilweise von Kühler verdeckt werden. Aber Du hast ja Platz im Case, so dass es evtl. gehen kann. Der Mugen 2 muss, wie gesagt, verschraubt werden. 

Ich habe bei mir gerade dem Scythe Kama Angle eingebaut. Durch die Form ging das sehr einfach ohne das MB zu entfernen.


----------



## ich558 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Dein Kühler gefällt mir auch! Wie ist die Kühlleistung im Vergleich zu deinem alten?

Auch wenn man den Mugen 2 verschrauben müsste heißt das doch nicht das man das MB demontieren muss oder?
Bist Du dir beim Mugen 1 sicher das er bei mir immer mit einer 100%  Drehzahl läuft? Das kann doch einentlich nicht sein oder?


----------



## nVIDIA (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Also für 20 Euro gibt es keinen guten CPU Kühler 

Aber für 30 Euro kriegst du schon den Revoltec Pipe Tower Pro
Und für 35 Euro noch besser den Akasa Nero AK-967 .. der ist sogar auf dem 2. Platz der besten CPU-Kühler gelandet..


----------



## seahawk (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*



ich558 schrieb:


> Dein Kühler gefällt mir auch! Wie ist die Kühlleistung im Vergleich zu deinem alten?
> 
> Auch wenn man den Mugen 2 verschrauben müsste heißt das doch nicht das man das MB demontieren muss oder?
> Bist Du dir beim Mugen 1 sicher das er bei mir immer mit einer 100%  Drehzahl läuft? Das kann doch einentlich nicht sein oder?



Der Kama Angle läuft im Vergleich zu meine alten Kama Cross gute 6° Kühler und dreht dabei gut 300 u/min weniger. (ich hatte einen Scythe 120mm PWM Lüfter auf dem Kama Cross) 

Hier ein Test zum Kama Angle : EffizienzGurus.de - Hardware in Perfektion

Wie Du siehst liegt er bei 12V vor dem Mugen, ist allerdings gedrosselt schwächer. Leider ist er sehr hoch (16cm), so dass Du schauen solltest ob er ins Gehäuse passt. 

Für die Montage des Mugen 2 ist es notwendig das MB zu demonstieren, da Du eine Halteplatte von hinten an das MB montieren musst.

Der Akasa nero wäre sicher auch keine falsche Wahl.


----------



## PsychoDad (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Mugen 2 und der passt sogar in mein geliebtes Chieftec cs-601 Gehäuse. 
Er hält meine E 8400 CPU@3 GHz, auf idle 22 Grad und bei Volllast auf 36 Grad bei 600-1000 U/min
Ich kann jedem dieses "Monster" empfehlen 

MfG

PsychoDad


----------



## Knexi (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Wenn du das Mainboard nicht ausbauen willst, nimm den Mugen oder den Akasa Nero. Ich hasse aber Pushpins und würde darum eher zum Mugen 2 oder Alpenföhn Brocken greifen.


----------



## ich558 (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welchen CPU Kühler*

Also ich möchte eigentlich nicht mein MB demontieren müssen da mir dies schlicht zu umständlich ist (noch dazu habe ich keine Change die GPU zu entfernen da sie den "Hebel" so sehr überdeckt das man nicht darunter kommt xD).
Deshalb bleibt in meiner engeren Auswahl noch der Kama Angle, und der Mugen 1 wobei wenn dieser wirklich bei meinem Borad immer mit 100% läuft das auch nicht so toll ist(ist das acuh sicher??)^^

Aus diesem Grund möchte ich Euch nochmals bitten mir einige High-End Kühler (Preis bis 45€) vorzuschlagen die 
1. leicht zu montieren sind, was heißt keine MB Demontage
und
2. mit meinem MB (Asus P5b) zusammenarbeiten

PS: Nochmal Danke für Eure Hilfe bisher und hoffentlich noch etwas länger^^
PPS: Morgen um 3 Uhr früh gehts ab nach Griechenland und falls ich (was ich nicht glaube) keinen W-Lan für den iPod bekomme kann ich mich erst in einer Woche wieder melden 
Bis dahin xD

mfg
ich558


----------

